# Soil probiotics



## ngant17 (Jun 25, 2019)

After a few years of seeing improved growth of my various fruit trees using Biota Max and Pangoo, I am now planning to use it on lawns, especially those suffering from heat stress from +100 deg. F. temps routinely showing up on my outdoor temp/humidity sensors.

Dressing lawn with carbon-rich topsoil is usually my first step, aerating second, and then adding the beneficial soil bacteria afterwards. I am hoping for increase resistance to drought and heat in turf grass, especially Empire Zoysia.

The first product (Biota Max) is available stateside. I have to order in bulk from a biotech factory in Cangzhou China for the Pangoo application.

Disclaimer: I am not affiliated with Biotamax.com. I only keep small packs of Pangoo shelf for my use, as shelf-life is good for 2 years.

For the latter, buy bulk directly from Jack Cui, Sales Manager
Pangoo Biotech Hebei Co., Ltd., Hebei, China. 061001
www.pangoogroup.com


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I have a question not related to the lawn. I grew up in Florida and always pronounced you city Oh-vee-AY-doe. But I've heard people pronounce it Oh-vee-ed-doe and Oh-vy-doe. Which one is right?


----------



## ngant17 (Jun 25, 2019)

I'd go with the original Spanish pronunciation, as it's also a large city in Spain.

However ******* drawls do predominate around here, so Oh-vee-do will make you sound like a local. But it's no longer the small town it used to be.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Locally it is pronounced Oh-vee-doh.


----------

